# Sticky  IS ANYBODY INTERESTED IN BUYING A PATENT ON 24 V & 36 VUTILITY BATTERYS DESIGNED FOR SEWER MACHINES



## MACPLUMB777

CONTACT JERRY HODGE AT
281-658-9195
[email protected]


----------



## WashingtonPlung

MACPLUMB777 said:


> CONTACT JERRY HODGE AT
> 281-658-9195
> [email protected]


I'd be willing to help you fix that broken caps lock key.


----------

